# Third night of having my sorority set up.



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Well everyone is missing a few anal spikes and that's about it.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Still sounding good. I had to remove a girl today. I removed her for treatment and removed who I think the offender is. I hope I got the right bully :/ I'm going to float the meany for a few days and re-release her. The injured girl is going to get a nice little setup on my desk for a few days  Nothing is to bad wrong with her. A little fin rot and her ventrals and anal fins have been nipped.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Well everyone is missing a few anal spikes and that's about it.


that just sounds wrong... :lol:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

marktrc said:


> that just sounds wrong... :lol:


xD I have a dirty mind :twisted:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

:lol:Lol. Get your minds out of the gutter.:lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> :lol:Lol. Get your minds out of the gutter.:lol:


 
PMSL waaaay too funny DQ


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Update on my sorority. Everyones fins have regrown except Bambi, I think she is the bottom of the totem pole


----------

